# Dividend channel



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Recently came accross and subscribed to Divident Channel. Every week they send report about 3 top dividend stocks in every sector.
Below is the first report.... I hold just 4 stocks from this list.... What do you think about this ranking?
_
Each week at Canada Stock Channel, we screen through our coverage universe of dividend paying Canadian stocks, and we look at a variety of data — dividend yield, book value, quarterly earnings — and compare it to the stock's trading data to come up with certain calculations about profitability and about the stock's valuation (whether we think it looks ''cheap'' or ''expensive'').
These are the three stocks in each category that our DividendRank system has identified as the top most ''interesting'' ... this is meant purely as a research tool to generate ideas that merit further research._
Business Services & Equipment

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	DH.CA
Q	1.24	6.03% 
#2	MSI.CA
M	0.78	6.22% 
#3	RBA.CA
Q	0.49	2.52% 


Construction

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	GNV.CA
Q	1.50	6.66% 
#2	SNC.CA
Q	0.88	2.30% 
#3	CUQ.CA
Q	0.48	4.89% 


Consumer Goods

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	SC.CA
Q	1.06	2.58% 
#2	SAP.CA
Q	0.84	2.00% 
#3	NWC.CA
Q	1.04	4.65%


Consumer Services

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	LW.CA
M	0.85	6.88% 
#2	ECI.CA
M	0.67	7.96% 
#3	PLC.CA
M	0.46	5.81% 


Energy

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	PMG.CA
Q	0.50	6.29% 
#2	PBN.CA
M	0.96	6.89% 
#3	CPG.CA
M	2.76	6.30% 


Financial

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	PWF.CA
Q	1.40	5.51% 
#2	IGM.CA
Q	2.15	5.64% 
#3	NA.CA
Q	3.16	4.27% 



Healthcare

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	DR.CA
M	1.12	7.88% 
#2	BCI.CA
Q	0.60	6.51% 
#3	OMG.CA
Q	0.08	3.36% 



Industrial

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	CUS.CA
Q	0.55	6.46% 
#2	FTT.CA
Q	0.56	2.29% 
#3	MX.CA
Q	0.74	2.68% 



Manufacturing

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	DII.B.CA
Q	1.20	3.53% 
#2	MG.CA
Q	1.10	2.56% 
#3	DII.A.CA
Q	1.20	3.53% 







Materials

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	UFS.CA
Q	1.80	2.33% 
#2	POT.CA
Q	0.84	1.97% 
#3	WFT.CA
Q	0.56	1.00% 



Media

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	TRI.CA
Q	1.28	4.45% 
#2	CJR.B.CA
M	0.96	4.22% 
#3	TCL.A.CA
Q	0.58	7.11% 



Metals & Mining

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	S.CA
Q	0.15	3.10% 
#2	ABX.CA
Q	0.80	1.95% 
#3	WLT.CA
Q	0.50	1.55% 



Real Estate

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	REI.UN.CA
M	1.38	4.99% 
#2	AX.UN.CA
M	1.08	6.64% 
#3	D.UN.CA
M	2.20	5.84% 







Technology

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	CMG.CA
Q	0.64	3.32% 
#2	CSU.CA
Q	4.00	3.84% 
#3	MDA.CA
S	1.30	2.53% 



Transportation

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	EIF.CA
M	1.62	6.50% 
#2	TFI.CA
Q	0.52	3.02% 
#3	CNR.CA
Q	1.50	1.72% 



Travel & Entertainment

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	THI.CA
Q	0.84	1.65% 
#2	WB.CA
Q	0.97	8.45% 
#3	PZA.UN.CA
M	0.72	6.70% 



Utilities

DividendRank	Symbol	Dividend	Recent Yield* 
#1	BCE.CA
Q	2.27	5.23% 
#2	CPX.CA
Q	1.26	5.91% 
#3	TA.CA
Q	1.16	7.90%


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

@gibor, Can you tell me what the 'Q' and 'M' mean.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

avrex said:


> @gibor, Can you tell me what the 'Q' and 'M' mean.


Quarterly vs. Monthly perhaps?


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> Quarterly vs. Monthly perhaps?


Correct. Refers to the Dividends paid, Q = quarterly; M= monthly.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> Quarterly vs. Monthly perhaps?


Correct. Refers to the Dividends paid, Q = quarterly; M= monthly.
*Edit:* here is the link Canada Stock Channel <[email protected]>


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

a lot of good once


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

If you click on US best dividend stocks link, you'll find the same sector list , but with 15 top ones in every sector.
I'm wondering what is the exact formula for ranking stocks.... anyway if I have time I'd like to track performance of their picks over TSX/S&P500 indexes


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

We were just at our advisor's office today talking about where to put some extra funds lying around in cash. We talked about dividend paying stock as an option and the Exchange Income Corporation came up. It is mentioned here also. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

@spirit. Exchange Income Corp is one that I hold a lot of and have for a long time. I can barely resist buying anymore (apart from DRIPS in a RESP) to maintain diversity. I love it and have over 6,400 units.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Took a look at best 10 TSX stocks from https://www.canadastockchannel.com
Anyone considering buying something from this list? imo NPR and RMM look interesting...
NPR.UN
CPG
D.UN
CJR.B
SGY
KMP
BTE
IGM
RMM.UN
TRP


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

The only thing that looks interesting on that list to me that I don't already own/have a position in is TRP.

And I used to be an owner of TRP, but unfortunately had to sell the shares to buy the house.

NPR and RMM actually look scary to me.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

KaeJS said:


> The only thing that looks interesting on that list to me that I don't already own/have a position in is TRP.
> 
> And I used to be an owner of TRP, but unfortunately had to sell the shares to buy the house.
> 
> NPR and RMM actually look scary to me.


Own a few of those listed previously.

I'll consider NPR at some point. RMM don't know much about.


----------



## treva84 (Dec 9, 2014)

DavidJD said:


> @spirit. Exchange Income Corp is one that I hold a lot of and have for a long time. I can barely resist buying anymore (apart from DRIPS in a RESP) to maintain diversity. I love it and have over 6,400 units.


EIF is interesting, very high yield. Looking at their fundamentals it looks like they've had negative sales growth and income growth for 2 consecutive years now (2013, 2014). I couldn't find any info on their pay out ratio, but if it's high they may have to slash their divvy if they don't start making some money. I wonder why they have negative sales / income when other airline companies are booming.


----------

